# Ludwigia arcuata



## Edward (May 25, 2004)




----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Edward,
That's beautiful. It looks like a totally different plant. Can you list your tank's specs and fertilizer dosage?
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Magnus said:


> Edward,
> That's beautiful. It looks like a totally different plant. Can you list your tank's specs and fertilizer dosage?
> Thanks for sharing,


Here is the details, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1823 . Let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you,
Edward


----------

